# Coppie viste dai single ...



## Calipso (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sabato sera sono andata a  cena in casa di una coppia di neo sposi. (over 35 lei, over 40 lui).

Il parterre era formato da coppie  convinventi con figli, sposati senza figli e così via. 

Solo io e il mio "cavaliere" eravamo single. 


Ragazzi, mi è venuta una tristezza. Mi sono chiesta cosa facessero ancora inseme questi, paradossalmente anche quelli con figli. 

Ma perchè la gente non si lascia? cos'è abitudine? Masochismo? Pigrizia? Paura?......

io davvero non comprendo... Sarà che sono una single e anche un pò cinica... Ma per essere EVIDENTEMENTE insoddisfatti.. in una situazione in cui ogni occasione, compresa una cena conviviale, è buona per battibeccarsi o ignorare l'altro... 

cosa si sta ancora a fare con l'altro/a? 


Mah... provate a darmi una spiegazione perchè io proprio non riesco a capire... Capisco chi ha figli (e neanche troppo in alcuni casi).... ma chi non ne ha??


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

spiega prima tu perche si dovrebbero lasciare......


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Sabato sera sono andata a  cena in casa di una coppia di neo sposi. (over 35 lei, over 40 lui).
> 
> Il parterre era formato da coppie  convinventi con figli, sposati senza figli e così via.
> 
> ...


c'è la crisi e gli affitti sono alle stelle.    e l'innominabile a strisce in cima alla classifica induce al pessimismo cosmico.

e poi siamo un popolo di pigri


----------



## Calipso (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> spiega prima tu perche si dovrebbero lasciare......


Bhè mi sembra evidente...Se non perdi occasione per discutere, battibeccare, o ignorare l'altro. 

ANCHE DI FRONTE AGLI ALTRI, in un contesto conviviale.... mi sembri arrivato al limite. 

Se stai con qualcuno è per stare bene è perchè lo stimi... ( e di conseguenza non dici certe cose anche davanti agli altri)...

Dai miss, io capisco la tua "provocazione"...

Ma ci sono coppie delle quali davvero ti chiedi perchè continuino a stare insieme... 

Il pensiero che ho avuto io è stato: se in pubblico sono così a casa come sarà???...........


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Bhè mi sembra evidente...Se non perdi occasione per discutere, battibeccare, o ignorare l'altro.
> 
> ANCHE DI FRONTE AGLI ALTRI, in un contesto conviviale.... mi sembri arrivato al limite.
> 
> ...


ma la vedi solo tu questa provocazione......da quando domanda equivale a provocazione?
io non lascerei il mio compagno perche ci battibecchiamo...anzi a maggior ragione noi lo facciamo davanti agli altri creando un po di teatrini davanti alla gente alla vianello....

ci sono tantissime coppie che io mi chiedo come possano ancora stare insieme....
scusa ma da quello che hai scritto tu non ho rilevato elemnti sufficienti per parlare di separazioni etc etc.....
il battibeccarsi non e' solo sintomo di una relazione che ormai e' arrivata...
e proprio perche sei sposato magari, e passi tanto tempo con la tua persona, una cena con altri amici puo rivelrsi una buona distrazione e si, deliberametente ignorare il proprio compagno....


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'è la crisi e gli affitti sono alle stelle.    e l'innominabile a strisce in cima alla classifica induce al pessimismo cosmico.
> 
> e poi siamo un popolo di pigri


eccone un altro.....ma tu credi nell amore perpli?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Sabato sera sono andata a  cena in casa di una coppia di neo sposi. (over 35 lei, over 40 lui).
> 
> Il parterre era formato da coppie  convinventi con figli, sposati senza figli e così via.
> 
> ...


Ma perché si dovrebbero lasciare ? Non ho capito bene credo...se è perché non hanno figli o non sono sposati non mi sembran motivi diretti per lasciarsi magari è una scelta condivisa


----------



## Calipso (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma la vedi solo tu questa provocazione......da quando domanda equivale a provocazione?
> io non lascerei il mio compagno perche ci battibecchiamo...anzi a maggior ragione noi lo facciamo davanti agli altri creando un po di teatrini davanti alla gente alla vianello....
> 
> ci sono tantissime coppie che io mi chiedo come possano ancora stare insieme....
> ...



Ok... forse mi sono espressa male. 
c'era evidente insofferenza nei confronti del rispettivo e la tensione si è tagliata con il coltello più di una volta. Forse questo è indice di serenità e di teatrini divertenti?.... Non sono proprio una spovveduta miss... e sono stata in coppia tanto tempo anche io...
So ancora distinguere delle coppie scoppiate da quelle che invece sono solo "giocose".... 

La mia valutazione era a priori... 


Di quattro coppie presenti, giusto una sembrava davvero affiatata.


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> eccone un altro.....ma tu credi nell amore perpli?


se non credessi in quello,il mio primo ricordo non sarebbe la prima volta che mi misero in braccio mia nipote.  

stavo solo elencando qualche motivo valido per rispondere alla domanda di Calipso.

In realtà battibeccare non è un vero sintomo di matrimonio di cartapesta,ho dei vicini che sono sposati da oltre 40 anni ormai e credimi che coi piatti spaccati da lei nelle varie litigate ci si riempirebbe un autotreno con doppio rimorchio.

No,per come la vedo io il vero sintomo di un matrimonio di cartapesta è la reciproca indifferenza.  e in quel caso,se si resta insieme,lo si fa per mera convenienza logistico-economica


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Bhè mi sembra evidente...Se non perdi occasione per discutere, battibeccare, o ignorare l'altro.
> 
> ANCHE DI FRONTE AGLI ALTRI, in un contesto conviviale.... mi sembri arrivato al limite.
> 
> ...


Guarda ti sembrerà paradossale ma conosco coppie che di fronte agli altri si punzecchiano continuamente poi se li prendi separatamente e parli del più e del meno scopri che sono legatissimi entrambi uno all'altra :smile: E ti raccontano aneddoti della loro vita privata fatta di condivisione e complicità :smile:


----------



## Calipso (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché si dovrebbero lasciare ? *Non ho capito bene credo...se è perché non hanno figli o non sono sposati *non mi sembran motivi diretti per lasciarsi magari è una scelta condivisa


no... era solo per "contestualizzare"... non volevo giudicare l'avere o meno dei figli all'interno della coppia...


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ok... forse mi sono espressa male.
> c'era evidente insofferenza nei confronti del rispettivo e la tensione si è tagliata con il coltello più di una volta. Forse questo è indice di serenità e di teatrini divertenti?.... Non sono proprio una spovveduta miss... e sono stata in coppia tanto tempo anche io...
> So ancora distinguere delle coppie scoppiate da quelle che invece sono solo "giocose"....
> 
> ...


mi spieghi perche mi rispondi come se io ti stessi dicendo: sei solo un'amante non hai idea di cosa voglia dire stare in coppia?
io non ti rispondo alludendo a questo.... parleremo di questo probelma piu avanti, e lo risoleveremo...per ora ti dico:
non conosco le coppie che erano a cena con te....per la legge dei grandi numeri qualcuno doveva pur sembrare felice...ma non posso nemmeno dirti ah si, si devono lasciare perche non conoscendoli non saprei dire se siano cosi sempre, anche in altri contensti....
e' possibile anche questo: 4 coppie, 1 felice e affiatat, 1 in bilico incline alla separazione, 1 brutta aria previa lite causa figlia maggiore motorino si motorino no, 1 hangover della sera prima, nottata di sesso sfrenato, stanchezza, sileznio.....
per dire, a meno che tu non ci spieghi come funzionano queste coppie in genere, come possiamo dire si dovrebbero lasciarsi...?
possiamo andare avanti anche noi parlando di coppie che conosciamo e che pensiamo debbano separarsi ma non sulla base di quello che hai scritto tu, altrimenti dovrebbero lasciarsi tutti....
chiedevo solo piu elementi, tutto qui


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *se non credessi in quello,il mio primo ricordo non sarebbe la prima volta che mi misero in braccio mia nipote.
> *
> stavo solo elencando qualche motivo valido per rispondere alla domanda di Calipso.
> 
> ...


quello e' un altro tipo di amore....ma e' un amore meraviglioso comunque 

concordo su tutto il resto


----------



## Calipso (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *mi spieghi perche mi rispondi come se io ti stessi dicendo: sei solo un'amante non hai idea di cosa voglia dire stare in coppia?
> io non ti rispondo alludendo a questo.... parleremo di questo probelma piu avanti, e lo risoleveremo...per ora ti dico:
> *non conosco le coppie che erano a cena con te....per la legge dei grandi numeri qualcuno doveva pur sembrare felice...ma non posso nemmeno dirti ah si, si devono lasciare perche non conoscendoli non saprei dire se siano cosi sempre, anche in altri contensti....
> e' possibile anche questo: 4 coppie, 1 felice e affiatat, 1 in bilico incline alla separazione, 1 brutta aria previa lite causa figlia maggiore motorino si motorino no, 1 hangover della sera prima, nottata di sesso sfrenato, stanchezza, sileznio.....
> ...




SEI COMPLETAMENTE FUORI STRADA. e non ho proprio pensato a questo. Al massimo ho pensato: forse pensa che io non sappia distinguere una coppia scoppiata che battibecca con fastidio reciproco da una coppia complice che battibecca con simpatia (genere di coppia che tra l'altro, mi appartiene).

Detto questo.... 

il mio messaggio era: perchè cavolo la gente che è evidentemente scoppiata continua a rimanere in coppia? L'ho contestualizzato, forse non in maniera adeguata, portando l'esempio della cena alla quale ho assistito perchè quel contesto mi ha fatto riflettere.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> SEI COMPLETAMENTE FUORI STRADA. e non ho proprio pensato a questo. Al massimo ho pensato: forse pensa che io non sappia distinguere una coppia scoppiata che battibecca con fastidio reciproco da una coppia complice che battibecca con simpatia (genere di coppia che tra l'altro, mi appartiene).
> 
> Detto questo....
> 
> il mio messaggio era: perchè cavolo la gente che è evidentemente scoppiata continua a rimanere in coppia? L'ho contestualizzato, forse non in maniera adeguata, portando l'esempio della cena alla quale ho assistito perchè quel contesto mi ha fatto riflettere.


be allora scusa....
comunque immagino per i motivi citati da perpli piu io aggiungerei la paura, di restare soli, di non essere piu amati, di soffrire.....un botto di paura


----------



## Calipso (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> be allora scusa....
> comunque immagino per i motivi citati da perpli piu io aggiungerei la paura, di restare soli, di non essere piu amati, di soffrire.....un botto di paura



Quindi anche secondo te è paura? .... 

Non lo so a me sembra tanto triste stare con qualcuno per paura.... nonchè tanto egoistico.... e poi ci si stupisce dei tradimenti... (non di tutti ovvio!!! ) Non sarebbe più facile cercare di affrontare le situazioni per quelle che sono e andare avanti rimettendosi in gioco, piuttosto che rimanere in una situazione sfiancante e essere ipocriti?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Ironizzo e scherzo.*



Calipso ha detto:


> SEI COMPLETAMENTE FUORI STRADA. e non ho proprio pensato a questo. Al massimo ho pensato: forse pensa che io non sappia distinguere una coppia scoppiata che battibecca con fastidio reciproco da una coppia complice che battibecca con simpatia (genere di coppia che tra l'altro, mi appartiene).
> 
> Detto questo....
> 
> i*l mio messaggio era: perchè cavolo la gente che è evidentemente scoppiata continua a rimanere in coppia?* L'ho contestualizzato, forse non in maniera adeguata, portando l'esempio della cena alla quale ho assistito perchè quel contesto mi ha fatto riflettere.


Per arrivare al tradimento. :carneval:


PS: Il titolo è fondamentale.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Quindi anche secondo te è paura? ....
> 
> Non lo so a me sembra tanto triste stare con qualcuno per paura.... nonchè tanto egoistico.... e poi ci si stupisce dei tradimenti... (non di tutti ovvio!!! ) Non sarebbe più facile cercare di affrontare le situazioni per quelle che sono e andare avanti rimettendosi in gioco, piuttosto che rimanere in una situazione sfiancante e essere ipocriti?



ma non sempre per paura, ci sono delle situazioni, troppe situazioni....
per esempio io personalmente mi sono innamorata solo 2 volte. 
una terza, che pensavo fosse amore poi era un calesse, fini molto male....per lui, cioe' stavamo insieme da tanto, e io mi sentivo strana negli ultimi periodi, non salivo piu su a torino volentieri, non ci stavo bene insieme quando ero con lui, ma avevo paurissima, perche comunque mi sentivo amata, e non volevo soffrire io, non volevo soffisse lui...poi e' subentrata la nausea, vera. 
quando mi si avvicinava anche solo per darmi un bacio io avevo i conati, stavo fisicamente male....e cosi a fanculo la paura e ho trovato il coraggio e l ho lasciato....senza soffrire.
pero penso alla mia relazione di oggi, 6 anni di amore.....anche se dovesse finire avrei sempre paura pur sapendo che non raggiungerei mai quel livello li, non riuscirei a lasciarlo. ad oggi mi riesce pure difficile immaginarlo perche non voglio lasciarlo, lo voglio sposare 

detto questo, ci sono donne e uomini molto forti che hanno passato la vita a combattere il dolore la paura e la sofferenza, che sanno gestirla, sanno cosa e' bene per loro e se razionalmente capiscono che la relazione e' finita, figli o no, chiudono per il bene di tutti.
altri uomini e altre donne che non si prendono la responabilita e l arbitrio di decidere cosa sia bene per il partner, ma solo cio che farebbe bene a loro stessi e cosi optano per il tradimento occulto.
altri uomini e donne ancora, che invece sim lasciano spiazzare dalle sofferenze amorose, dedicano la loro vita al partner e quando si intravedono all orizzonte i primi barlumi di crisi e potenziale separazione e quindi la possibilita concreta che il partner non ci sara piu, vanno in tilt e in panico e fanno di tutto per evitare cio...
questi sono solo alcuni scenari......
per dire che non possiamo fare un discorso unico, ma si, secondo me la paura gioca sempre come titolare, raramente sta in panchina


----------



## morfeo78 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> SEI COMPLETAMENTE FUORI STRADA. e non ho proprio pensato a questo. Al massimo ho pensato: forse pensa che io non sappia distinguere una coppia scoppiata che battibecca con fastidio reciproco da una coppia complice che battibecca con simpatia (genere di coppia che tra l'altro, mi appartiene).
> 
> Detto questo....
> 
> il mio messaggio era: perchè cavolo la gente che è evidentemente scoppiata continua a rimanere in coppia? L'ho contestualizzato, forse non in maniera adeguata, portando l'esempio della cena alla quale ho assistito perchè quel contesto mi ha fatto riflettere.


Con il primo post ti avrei risposto con "l'amore non è bello se non è litigarello", ma con il taglio che hai dato qui è già diverso.  
Non ti saprei dire il perché ci sono persone che restano insieme ad ogni costo,  forse sentono la cosa piú come una questione di dovere (tener duro ad ogni costo) che di piacere...

Mi viene in mente una giovane coppia che era venuta ad abitare nell'appartamento a fianco al mio. In giro sembravano una coppia affiatata, in casa.... sapevo benissimo quando lui rientrava dal lavoro, se erano in casa o erano usciti. :-S volavano insulti e sfuriate di ogni tipo ad ogni ora che pure dal portone si sentivano! 
Finiti gli insulti diretti passavano al parentato.... no, non era proprio casa vianello.


----------



## morfeo78 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ps: spero per loro che non fossero tutte coppie sul punto di scoppiare.
magari scaricavano un po di stress accumulato e in realta si volessero ancora bene.


----------



## Calipso (13 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Ps: spero per loro che non fossero tutte coppie sul punto di scoppiare.
> magari scaricavano un po di stress accumulato e in realta si volessero ancora bene.



Una no...i problemi di una erano indipendenti dalla coppia... 

un'altra l'ho trovata davvero AGGHIACCIANTE.  E sapete cosa mi è spiaciuto di più?....
Che da donna... comprendevo l'insofferenza degli uomini verso le rispettive compagne.... 

Detto questo, è ovvio che non avevo la visione completa delle situazioni ma in quel contesto gli uomini sembravano davvero essere l'anello debole e paziente...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *se non credessi in quello,il mio primo ricordo non sarebbe la prima volta che mi misero in braccio mia nipote*.
> 
> stavo solo elencando qualche motivo valido per rispondere alla domanda di Calipso.
> 
> ...


questa volta non posso trattenermi
:inlove:


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> questa volta non posso trattenermi
> :inlove:


quand'è così, puoi farne anche a meno per le prossime. SALLO.


----------



## Calipso (13 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> questa volta non posso trattenermi
> :inlove:


Ciao Cara Farfy.. come stai? 

meglio di Dicembre?..


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> quand'è così, puoi farne anche a meno per le prossime. SALLO.



lo sa lo sa....


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo sa lo sa....



Tu che ne sai? c'è forse qualcosa che dovrei sapere?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> quand'è così, puoi farne anche a meno per le prossime. SALLO.


opcorn: ...prima o poi arriva Perpli ....Che bello :carneval:!!! Farfalla nominata ad honorem miglior animatrice del forum :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Tu che ne sai? c'è forse qualcosa che dovrei sapere?


ma mi sa che sei l unico a non sapere....


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> opcorn: ...prima o poi arriva Perpli ....Che bello :carneval:!!! Farfalla nominata ad honorem miglior animatrice del forum :mrgreen:


little flame....hai visto a perugia il mio amore?


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma mi sa che sei l unico a non sapere....



ummmhhhh.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ummmhhhh.


fiammetta ne sa di piu


----------



## Tubarao (13 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Sabato sera sono andata a  cena in casa di una coppia di neo sposi. (over 35 lei, over 40 lui).
> 
> Il parterre era formato da coppie  convinventi con figli, sposati senza figli e così via.
> 
> ...


Mi sono trovato, per un periodo della mia vita, anche io come uno dei componenti delle coppie da te descritte. Liti su liti in casa che in pubblico si tramutavano in un ignorarsi completamente, se escludiamo, l'arrivare insieme e l'andare via insieme. I piccoli gesti di affetto di pochi mesi prima erano stati sostituti da gelide occhiatacce, quando andava di lusso, da una parte all'altra del tavolo.

Perchè non la lasciavo. Dopo un'attenta e profonda analisi della situazione la risposta è una sola: BHO  (Alla fine è stata lei a compiere il passo, e, come ho avuto modo di dire già in passato, considero quella cosa il suo ultimo gesto d'amore fatto nei miei confronti).

Adesso come adesso, a distanza di diversi anni, posso però dire che in una situazione come quella, non ci starei un giorno che uno. Mi faccio rimbalzare di più le cose. A maggior ragione le cazzate, perchè se ci fai caso poi alla fine in queste situazioni si litiga e discute su delle vere e proprie cazzate.

Piccoli esempi:

Non vuoi stare più alla festa perchè ti rode il culo e bla bla bla bla mentre io ci voglio stare, dai di matto e te ne vai ? Prima le sarei corso dietro, adesso: vai pure, tanto la strada la conosci.

Ti alzi girata di culo e devi coinvolgere le metà della popolazione mondiale in questo tuo stato ? Ciao esco vado a comprare le sigarette. Ma tu non fumi. Ho cominciato oggi.

La prima volta fai venti/trenta minuti di ritardo, la seconda pure, la terza idem, la quarta ad aspettarti invece che me trovi Gaeta 42, o Palermo 24.

Otto e passa mesi passati a litigare e spendere energie sul fatto che non inserivo il mezzo carico sulla lavatrice quando lavavo poca roba oppure le facevo trovare il tubetto del dentifricio spremuto dal centro invece che dal fondo (che poi erano tutti pretesti, dopo 5 minuti l'argomento della litigata diventava sempre il solito), qualcosa mi hanno insegnato: il mantra Ma stì cazzi, funziona a meraviglia


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> little flame....hai visto a perugia il mio amore?


No ho perso le sue tracce sabato !!!:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> fiammetta ne sa di piu


Così lo confondi


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No ho perso le sue tracce sabato !!!:smile:


ooohhhh..


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Così lo confondi


sei tu che lo confondi dicendo che io lo confondo.....


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> fiammetta ne sa di piu


a si? e questa brava donna non mi ha detto nulla? bene a sapersi, vatti a fidare.

mi sa che qui, siete in poche, pochissime, anzi rarissime, anzi tu sola, la donna di cui ci si può fidare.
però anche tu, non hai mai accennato a dirmi nulla. 
Lei, la parte in causa, è sparita nel nulla.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> a si? e questa brava donna non mi ha detto nulla? bene a sapersi, vatti a fidare.
> 
> mi sa che qui, siete in poche, pochissime, anzi rarissime, anzi tu sola, la donna di cui ci si può fidare.
> però anche tu, non hai mai accennato a dirmi nulla.
> Lei, la parte in causa, è sparita nel nulla.


ti ho sempre detto che io sono una tonda a 390 gradi....
io non ho detto nulla perche tu non me l hai mai chiesto....proprio perche solo oggi capisci che io sono l unica, L UNICA!!!! di cui ci si puo fidare


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

*mi chiedo*

se in un rapporto matrimoniale, pittosto che lunghe (relativamente) relazioni le cose sarebbero diverse...
immagino di si


----------



## Tubarao (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se in un rapporto matrimoniale, pittosto che lunghe (relativamente) relazioni le cose sarebbero diverse...
> immagino di si


Il periodo di cui ho parlato nel mio post, è stato un periodo di diversi mesi, troppi mesi, che hanno segnato l'epilogo di una storia di più di 7 anni.


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se in un rapporto matrimoniale, pittosto che lunghe (relativamente) relazioni le cose sarebbero diverse...
> immagino di si


certo un matrimonio a scadenza con clausola di rinnovo sarebbe eccezionale.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Gennaio 2014)

@Calipso

Sai quante volte mi sono fatta la tua stessa domanda? Non si contano le occasioni che ho avuto di assistere a scenette come quella che descrivi. 
Le ragioni che tengono incollate due persone sono sempre misteriose. In generale, però, direi davvero una sostanziale pigrizia dovuta a quel mostro generatore di mostri che è l'abitudine.
Mi spiego: l'uomo è un animale adattabile, estremamente adattabile. Se si abitua piano piano ad indossare scarpe strette, penserà che non ve ne siano di quelle che lo possono far stare meglio di quelle che indossa. Perché oltre ad essere adattabile ha anche queste altre due caratteristiche:
1. non vuole riconoscere i propri fallimenti 
2. è tendenzialmente convinto in cuor suo di essere migliore degli altri

Quello che succede spesso è che prima o poi uno dei due scopre che esistono delle scarpe che fanno respirare i suoi piedi e comincia a camminare a passo svelto e agile. E' una rivelazione che destabilizza e comincia il risveglio e il momento delle scelte. Ma non a tutti, anzi, a pochi, succede. 
Quando succede, di solito, le donne sono più decise degli uomini, perché sono meno sensibili al punto 1. e ripartono da zero. Tendenzialmente, in genere, gli uomini investono di più nella famiglia, intesa come cartina di tornasole del proprio "successo". Per questo sono anche molto più tolleranti davanti a mogli bisbetiche, petulanti e insopportabilmente lamentose.

Aggiungo che le famose piccole stupidaggini che sono occasione di lite, a casa mia si chiamano punte dell'iceberg. Voglio dire che sono segnali inequivocabili di malessere. Se invece per altri è normale accapigliarsi sulle stronzate, vabbè. A ognuno gli amori (come le scarpe) che si merita.


----------



## Calipso (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi sono trovato, per un periodo della mia vita, anche io come uno dei componenti delle coppie da te descritte. Liti su liti in casa che in pubblico si tramutavano in un ignorarsi completamente, se escludiamo, l'arrivare insieme e l'andare via insieme. I piccoli gesti di affetto di pochi mesi prima erano stati sostituti da gelide occhiatacce, quando andava di lusso, da una parte all'altra del tavolo.
> 
> Perchè non la lasciavo. Dopo un'attenta e profonda analisi della situazione la risposta è una sola: BHO  (*Alla fine è stata lei a compiere il passo, e, come ho avuto modo di dire già in passato, considero quella cosa il suo ultimo gesto d'amore fatto nei miei confronti).
> 
> ...



Il grassetto: condivido...
Per il resto, grazie del contributo!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il periodo di cui ho parlato nel mio post, è stato un periodo di diversi mesi, troppi mesi, che hanno segnato l'epilogo di una storia di più di 7 anni.


non era riferito a te 
me lo chiedevo perche siamo io te cal a parlare attivamente di questo post, e nessuno dei tre e' sposato.
mi chiedevo percio se le nostre riflessioni e/o visione della cosa dipendesse anche da quello.....
non che un foglio di carta faccia la differenza, ma sicuramente le dinamiche matrimoniali sono diverse

edit: rettifico visto che subentrano persone sposate...


----------



## Calipso (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Calipso
> 
> Sai quante volte mi sono fatta la tua stessa domanda? Non si contano le occasioni che ho avuto di assistere a scenette come quella che descrivi.
> Le ragioni che tengono incollate due persone sono sempre misteriose. In generale, però, direi davvero una sostanziale pigrizia dovuta a quel mostro generatore di mostri che è l'abitudine.
> ...




STANDING OVATION.


----------



## Calipso (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non era riferito a te
> me lo chiedevo perche siamo io te cal a parlare attivamente di questo post, e nessuno dei tre e' sposato.
> mi chiedevo percio se le nostre riflessioni e/o visione della cosa dipendesse anche da quello.....
> non che un foglio di carta faccia la differenza, ma sicuramente le dinamiche matrimoniali sono diverse


Secondo me dipende da come vedono il vincolo del matrimonio le persone coinvolte... 

Ma tendenzialmente per una questione banalmente economica, secondo me, ci si pensa più e più volte prima di lasciarsi..
Anche se, in quel caso.. alcuni scelgonodi comune accordo  la via dei "saparati in casa" ovvero: ci facciamo i rispettivi... ma in maniera consenziente e cristallina... il che se vogliamo non è poi così folle... e di solito passata la buriana del primo momento, questa scelta evita situazioni sgradevoli come quelle viste da me sabato sera..


----------



## Tubarao (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Calipso
> 
> Sai quante volte mi sono fatta la tua stessa domanda? Non si contano le occasioni che ho avuto di assistere a scenette come quella che descrivi.
> Le ragioni che tengono incollate due persone sono sempre misteriose. In generale, però, direi davvero una sostanziale pigrizia dovuta a quel mostro generatore di mostri che è l'abitudine.
> ...


Seriamente. Penso che le motivazioni che spingevano me erano un giusto mix fra abitudine e il punto 1. 
Non volevo che fallissimo. Mi ostinavo.

Il punto 2 invece non mi appartiene.


----------



## Calipso (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Seriamente. Penso che le motivazioni che spingevano me erano un giusto mix fra abitudine e il punto 1.
> *Non volevo che fallissimo. Mi ostinavo.
> 
> *Il punto 2 invece non mi appartiene.



Ma tu ti sentivi ancora innamorato di lei? oppure era davvero una questione di non accettare un "fallimento personale"? ( che poi, a parer mio 7 anni insieme si possono considerare tutto tranne che un fallimento! )


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende da come vedono il vincolo del matrimonio le persone coinvolte...
> 
> Ma tendenzialmente per una questione banalmente economica, secondo me, ci si pensa più e più volte prima di lasciarsi..
> Anche se, in quel caso.. alcuni scelgonodi comune accordo  la via dei "saparati in casa" ovvero: ci facciamo i rispettivi... ma in maniera consenziente e cristallina... il che se vogliamo non è poi così folle... e di solito passata la buriana del primo momento, questa scelta evita situazioni sgradevoli come quelle viste da me sabato sera..



io questa questione conomica non la capisco.
purtroppo o per fortuna non mi e' mai capitato di conoscere nessuno che dicesse: stiamo insieme per una questione conomica, il divorzio costa troppo, 2 case costano troppo...etc etc


----------



## Calipso (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io questa questione conomica non la capisco.
> purtroppo o per fortuna non mi e' mai capitato di conoscere nessuno che dicesse: stiamo insieme per una questione conomica, il divorzio costa troppo, 2 case costano troppo...etc etc


E invece sai che  è uno dei collanti fondamentali? così come forse la prima ragione di discussione nelle coppie....


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> E invece sai che  è uno dei collanti fondamentali? così come forse la prima ragione di discussione nelle coppie....


Che sia motivo di discussione non lo metto in dubbio anche se a me non e' mai capitato di discutere per denaro.
io ho una cosiderazione del denaro pari a zero, se c'e' lo do, se non c'e' campo bene uguale....
pero non capisco, come sia possibile dopo anni e anni di amore magari, amore vero e profondo, grande passione, progetti, sacrifici, etc etc due persone dicano: stiamo insieme per i soldi


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Calipso
> 
> Sai quante volte mi sono fatta la tua stessa domanda? Non si contano le occasioni che ho avuto di assistere a scenette come quella che descrivi.
> Le ragioni che tengono incollate due persone sono sempre misteriose. In generale, però, direi davvero una sostanziale pigrizia dovuta a quel mostro generatore di mostri che è l'abitudine.
> ...


Ma sentitela
allora io non sono un uomo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Che parli chi è mai riuscito a fare adattare il conte a qualcosa...


----------



## Tubarao (13 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma tu ti sentivi ancora innamorato di lei? oppure era davvero una questione di non accettare un "fallimento personale"? ( che poi, a parer mio 7 anni insieme si possono considerare tutto tranne che un fallimento! )


Fallimento. Ma non personale. Fallimento di Noi. Un Noi di cui io ero parte.

Non era il fallimento dei progetti, della casa che avremmo voluto prendere, della vita che avremmo voluto vivere, dei viaggi che avremmo voluto fare. Di quello mi è rimbalzato tutto quando ci siamo lasciati.

Era il fallimento di Noi Due che non mi andava giù. Il fallimento di quel cerchio che eravamo stati così bravi a creare e nel quale lei ed io eravamo Noi, e, purtroppo, anche bravi a farlo diventare prima un'ellisse a cui opposti c'eravamo noi due, che non era più un NOI, ma solo M. (io) ed M. (lei).

Mi sentivo ancora innamorato di lei ? Mettiamola così: io in quel cerchio volevo starci, e volevo starci con lei, ma forse, non era più soltanto Amore, era anche appunto, ostinazione, abitudine, etc etc. Ma questo l'ho realizzato solo dopo tanto tanto tempo. Se avessi ricevuto la stessa domanda il giorno dopo: ti avrei risposto con un secco ed inequivocabile SI.


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io questa questione conomica non la capisco.
> purtroppo o per fortuna non mi e' mai capitato di conoscere nessuno che dicesse: stiamo insieme per una questione conomica, il divorzio costa troppo, 2 case costano troppo...etc etc


Temo che vivere a Londra ti travi,da questo punto di vista.

devi leggere meglio anche diverse storie tra quelle che leggi qui sul Confessionale  noterai come spesso sia proprio una mera questione di soldi a spingere uomini e donne ad ingoiare il rospo


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Temo che vivere a Londra ti travi,da questo punto di vista.
> 
> devi leggere meglio anche diverse storie tra quelle che leggi qui sul Confessionale  noterai come spesso sia proprio una mera questione di soldi a spingere uomini e donne ad ingoiare il rospo


ma non c entra Londra perpli. non mi stavo chiedendo come mai non avessero i soldi per dire: ok separiamoci....
no.
io mi chiedevo come fosse possibile che, 2 persone riconoscessero nel malefico denaro l unico motivo per stare insieme dopo magari anni e anni di sacrifici amore figli non figli, progetti sogni dolori etc etc....


----------



## Fantastica (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Seriamente. Penso che le motivazioni che spingevano me erano un giusto mix fra abitudine e il punto 1.
> Non volevo che fallissimo. Mi ostinavo.
> 
> Il punto 2 invece non mi appartiene.


Cavolo! Infatti ho sbagliato a scrivere!! Volevo dire "il punto 1." ora correggo


----------



## sienne (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma non c entra Londra perpli. non mi stavo chiedendo come mai non avessero i soldi per dire: ok separiamoci....
> no.
> io mi chiedevo come fosse possibile che, 2 persone riconoscessero nel malefico denaro l unico motivo per stare insieme dopo magari anni e anni di sacrifici amore figli non figli, progetti sogni dolori etc etc....



Ciao

come è possibile? ... 

- per evitare un disastro economico ... 
- per non finire sotto la soglia minima ... 
- per mantenere un ruolo sociale ... 
- per non rinunciare a determinate cose ... 

ecc. ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come è possibile? ...
> 
> ...


continuo a non capire....
di fronte al dramma di un amore finito io non mi preoccuperei del ruolo sociale o di comprarmi il nuovo iphone 39758256 HGVC che ne so...

almeno per me e' cosi..


----------



## sienne (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> continuo a non capire....
> di fronte al dramma di un amore finito io non mi preoccuperei del ruolo sociale o di comprarmi il nuovo iphone 39758256 HGVC che ne so...
> 
> almeno per me e' cosi..




Ciao

è difficile a spiegare ... un conto è condividere, un'altro è capire ...
capire, che forse una persona ha costruito tutto su quel pilastro,
e perderlo, significherebbe ... troppo per quella persona. 

non tutti gli amori sono uguali. alcuni si alimentano e sono belli da vivere,
altri si logorano con il tempo ... così che si preferisce, tenere quello che si ha,
sempre meglio di niente. se già non vi è stato il vissuto di un grande amore ... 

le storie dietro una coppia sono singolari ... e ci sono tante dinamiche ... 
dipendenze, intrecci ecc. ecc. c'è chi vive per certe cose ... 

sienne


----------



## Fantastica (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> continuo a non capire....
> di fronte al dramma di un amore finito io non mi preoccuperei del ruolo sociale o di comprarmi il nuovo iphone 39758256 HGVC che ne so...
> 
> almeno per me e' cosi..


Sinceramente e di cuore, ti auguro che continui a esserlo. Ci sono coppie estremamente incattivite, dove si raggiungono livelli di offese reciproche (non si alzano le mani perché eh, sai... sono persone civili...) veramente -aòmeno per me- incompatibili col mantenimento della propria dignità e che però davvero stanno in piedi, da parte femminile, perché il paese chissà cosa direbbe, la mamma la zia il cognato la suocera i vicini il prete chissà cosa direbbero, e poi a me chi mi permette di comprarmi il diamante e le vacanze in Cambogia e il weekend a Coryina, cose così...
Dimmi tu se c'è qualcosa di più squallido. 
Sul denaro, sono così anche io. E anzi, forse peggio, nel senso che istintivamente diffido di chiunque abbia un reddito appena superiore alla media. Diffido. Poi conosco e sono sempre rponta a ricredermi. Però così, di primo acchito, diffido...


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è difficile a spiegare ... un conto è condividere, un'altro è capire ...
> capire, che forse una persona ha costruito tutto su quel pilastro,
> ...


allora io ho capito ma non condivido assolutamente questa visione, non la tua, quello dello stare insieme per soldi, anzi restare insieme...
lo rifiuto in toto e a priori...
se io non amo piu il mio compagno o lui non ama piu me, piuttosto faccio la fame, mando i figli dai nonni, ma col bip che mi condanno ad una vita di merda per soldi....o peggio, non direi mai a me stessa: dopotutto, potresti restarci per due lire in piu...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> continuo a non capire....
> di fronte al dramma di un amore finito io non mi preoccuperei del ruolo sociale o di comprarmi il nuovo iphone 39758256 HGVC che ne so...
> 
> almeno per me e' cosi..



Magari non si tratta solo del ruolo sociale o dell'Iphone...

che ne pensi di:

rate del mutuo trentennale
rate della macchina
rate dei mobili
assicurazioni varie
Spese del condominio
...
e se poi hai anche figli:

corso di pallavolo
corso di ginnastica artistica
gite scolastiche e uscite per visite varie (musei, spettacoli, ecc)
spese della mensa scolastica
assicurazione della scuola
apparecchio per i denti
...

insomma... Io non é che non mi separo per i soldi... Ma la questione economica non è proprio così semplice come la fai tu


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

*lo so*

c'e' il muto da pagare, etc etc.....
io personalmente troverei un accordo pacifico col mio compagno. tutto fatto in casa, ma non resterei in casa con lui....
vabbe, comunque nmon posso capire, non ho spese matrimoniali addosso e quindi non posso pensare in prospettiva della serie: cosa fare ad oggi se io e quello ci lasciassimo.
non ne ho la piu pallida idea, e non potrei incattivirmi cosi tanto (o meglio so che lui non potrebbe mai far nulla che mi incattivisse cosi tanto) da puntare a toigliergli tutto......


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Magari non si tratta solo del ruolo sociale o dell'Iphone...
> 
> che ne pensi di:
> 
> ...


non la faccio semplice, non ne ho proprio idea di cosa sia nel contesto di un matrimonio con prole....
posso prendere di esempio i miei, separati con 3 figli.....
non e' la situazione delle migliori economicamente parlando, ma piuttosto che stare con mia madre mio padre se ne e' andato.....


----------



## sienne (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> allora io ho capito ma non condivido assolutamente questa visione, non la tua, quello dello stare insieme per soldi, anzi restare insieme...
> lo rifiuto in toto e a priori...
> se io non amo piu il mio compagno o lui non ama piu me, piuttosto faccio la fame, mando i figli dai nonni, ma col bip che mi condanno ad una vita di merda per soldi....o peggio, non direi mai a me stessa: dopotutto, potresti restarci per due lire in piu...




Ciao 

a pensare, che il liberalismo è nato in Inghilterra ... 

certo, che tu puoi fare, come meglio ti sembra. 
ed è anche giusto che tu lo faccia. 

altri, scelgono altre priorità. e forse, vedono nei soldi, la vita più bella.
forse non credono nell'amore ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sei tu che lo confondi dicendo che io lo confondo.....


Sei sicura di non confonderlo tu che sostieni che io lo confondo affermando che tu lo confondi


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



Lui ha detto:


> a si? e questa brava donna non mi ha detto nulla? bene a sapersi, vatti a fidare.
> 
> mi sa che qui, siete in poche, pochissime, anzi rarissime, anzi tu sola, la donna di cui ci si può fidare.
> però anche tu, non hai mai accennato a dirmi nulla.
> Lei, la parte in causa, è sparita nel nulla.


Vedi ora  è confuso sul serio:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a pensare, che il liberalismo è nato in Inghilterra ...
> 
> ...


speriamo di no


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei sicura di non confonderlo tu che sostieni che io lo confondo affermando che tu lo confondi


sono abbastanza sicura che a confonderlo sia stata la confusione che ti ha confuso a te per prima e poi tentasti di confondere lui confondendo me, con l unico risultato e' che e' risultato tutto piu chiaro di come fosse in partenza....


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sinceramente e di cuore, ti auguro che continui a esserlo. Ci sono coppie estremamente incattivite, dove si raggiungono livelli di offese reciproche (non si alzano le mani perché eh, sai... sono persone civili...) veramente -aòmeno per me- incompatibili col mantenimento della propria dignità e che però davvero stanno in piedi, da parte femminile, perché il paese chissà cosa direbbe, la mamma la zia il cognato la suocera i vicini il prete chissà cosa direbbero, e poi a me chi mi permette di comprarmi il diamante e le vacanze in Cambogia e il weekend a Coryina, cose così...
> Dimmi tu se c'è qualcosa di più squallido.
> Sul denaro, sono così anche io. E anzi, forse peggio, nel senso che istintivamente diffido di chiunque abbia un reddito appena superiore alla media. Diffido. Poi conosco e sono sempre rponta a ricredermi. Però così, di primo acchito, diffido...


si e' quello che intendevo io.....
allora in quei casi e' il diamente a fare la felicita.....il marito non potrebbe nulla comunque (a parte comprare il diamente)


----------



## lolapal (13 Gennaio 2014)

*da sposata*

frequentando altre coppie sposate, posso dire, nella mia esperienza, che l'atteggiamento della coppia nelle riunioni sociali non è sempre esaustivo della reale situazione della coppia stessa.

Faccio degli esempi.
Coppia con due figli, dolcissimi tra loro e con i figli, sempre sorridenti tra loro e con tutti: lui se n'è andato di casa per una più giovane, lei aspetta che ritorna.
Coppia con due figlie, sempre a discutere su tutto, sempre in disaccordo su tutto, cane e gatto loro due e le figlie, un incubo uscirci insieme, polemici, sempre a criticarsi: lavorano insieme e la mettono nel c... a tutti, menage perfetto!
Io e Marito, quando stiamo insieme agli amici, chiacchieriamo ognuno con chi vuole, ci sediamo in posti separati, ogni tanto ci si prende in giro davanti agli altri, sembriamo certe volte indifferenti, ma poi andiamo sempre via insieme, mano nella mano.

Motivi per stare insieme ce ne sono tanti quanti sono i motivi per separarsi: l'importante è sempre prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie scelte e fare meno male possibile a tutti.
Lo so, sono una grande ingenua, nonostante l'età...


----------



## Buscopann (13 Gennaio 2014)

Le tensioni e le insofferenze, anche se reale e non solo presunte, sono momenti che qualunque coppia è destinata a vivere prima o poi.
C'è chi supera questi momenti e ne esce più forte. C'è chi fa finta di nulla e si trascina nella relazione. C'è chi non li supera e si lascia.
Questo thread mi sembra scritto dalla volpe che non riesce ad arrivare all'uva e quindi dice che è acerba.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> frequentando altre coppie sposate, posso dire, nella mia esperienza, che l'atteggiamento della coppia nelle riunioni sociali non è sempre esaustivo della reale situazione della coppia stessa.
> 
> Faccio degli esempi.
> Coppia con due figli, dolcissimi tra loro e con i figli, sempre sorridenti tra loro e con tutti: lui se n'è andato di casa per una più giovane, lei aspetta che ritorna.
> ...


sei anche tantissimo bellissima dentro


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> quand'è così, puoi farne anche a meno per le prossime. SALLO.






Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Cara Farfy.. come stai?
> 
> meglio di Dicembre?..


Mah mi prendi proprio nei giorni sbagliati per farmi questa domanda
In generale va bene grazie


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> opcorn: ...prima o poi arriva Perpli ....Che bello :carneval:!!! Farfalla nominata ad honorem miglior animatrice del forum :mrgreen:






miss acacia ha detto:


> ma mi sa che sei l unico a non sapere....





Lui ha detto:


> ummmhhhh.





miss acacia ha detto:


> fiammetta ne sa di piu




Poi magari lo spiegate anche a me


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Poi magari lo spiegate anche a me


Ah io pensavo lo sapessi tu !!!!! Siam messi bene :singleeye::carneval:


----------



## free (13 Gennaio 2014)

direi che ad una cena tra coppie che si conoscono sia buona norma sedersi in modo misto e a lisca di pesce, ovvero come ci pare ma di sicuro non marito e moglie vicini...
in tal modo si agevola la conversazione con gli altri commensali e quindi dovrebbe essere improbabile che si litighi e ci si punzecchi 

quindi forse i padroni di casa non ci sapevano fare, perchè spetta a loro in primis fare in modo che la serata sia un successo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non la faccio semplice, non ne ho proprio idea di cosa sia nel contesto di un matrimonio con prole....
> posso prendere di esempio i miei, separati con 3 figli.....
> non e' la situazione delle migliori economicamente parlando, ma piuttosto che stare con mia madre mio padre se ne e' andato.....


Mah guarda...
Io quando ho lasciato il mio primo marito non avevo un lavoro fisso quindi non potevo permettermi un appartamento e visto che lui non se ne andava e ormai era diventato davvero impossibile vivere sotto lo stesso tetto, per 6 mesi circa passavo 2/3 gg alla settimana da amici, poi 2/3 da altri, ecc... Però ho potuto farlo perché non avevo figli... Solo un gatto, che ho dovuto affidare ai miei genitori... Adesso cosa potrei fare, in una situazione analoga? Con due figli? Il mutuo, ecc. ecc. Non lo so... Alla fine so che non finirei sotto i ponti, potrei tornare nel mio paese d'origine, vivere nell'appartamento dove sono cresciuta (é sfitto e libero e i miei vivono in un altro appartamento) e sicuramente i miei genitori mi aiuterebbero... Se la convivenza fosse impossibile come con il mio ex potrei anche farlo... Ma al momento così non é fortunatamente e quindi me ne rimango dove sto... Ma comunque non tutti hanno la fortuna di avere dei genitori che ti possono aiutare... Ho visto recentemente un film con Valerio Mastandrea che si intitola Gli equilibristi... Famiglia medio borghese... Due figli... Mutuo casa ecc ecc. Lui la tradisce. lei lo scopre e non lo perdona. Si lasciano. Lui va via di casa... Alla fine finisce che dorme in macchina e mangia alla mensa dei barboni... E lo so che è un film ma ce ne sono tanti che finiscono così... E non perché la moglie stronza gli porta via tutto ma perché obiettivamente cazzo la vita costa e costa tanto... Non si finisce mai di pagare... I miei genitori nei primi anni 70 pagarono il nostro appartamento 19 milioni di lire! Un appartamento nuovo, 3 locali + servizi! In una ridente località balneare. Adesso per comprare casa ti devi indebitare tutta la vita. Insomma davvero, non é il mio caso, lo ripeto, se ho scelto di rimanere con mio marito é perché credo nella mia famiglia, nonostante i milioni di problemi enormi che abbiamo... Però io capisco anche che per alcune persone il fattore economico influenzi le decisioni riguardo a separarsi o meno. Ovvio finché la convivenza non diventi DAVVERO impossibile...


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mah guarda...
> ...


e tu da dove salti fuori? ciao sono Lui, il vice Maschio Dominante Alfa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> e tu da dove salti fuori? ciao sono Lui, il vice Maschio Dominante Alfa.



Piacere


----------



## Principessa (13 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Sabato sera sono andata a  cena in casa di una coppia di neo sposi. (over 35 lei, over 40 lui).
> 
> Il parterre era formato da coppie  convinventi con figli, sposati senza figli e così via.
> 
> ...


Comodità e pigrizia, secondo me.

Condividere una casa con un'altra persona implica molti vantaggi economici e pratici, oltre alla sicurezza di avere qualcuno che pensa a noi in caso di bisogno.

E poi, se ci sono anche amanti/scopamici/storie extra di mezzo, che puoi chiedere di più alla vita?

La passione e le emozioni fuori e a casa la tranquillità e la serenità.

E' la strada più facile.


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> e tu da dove salti fuori? ciao sono Lui, il vice Maschio Dominante Alfa.


rilassati,è Quintina.

e se tu sei dominante, Berlusconi è alto come un giocatore da NBA


----------



## lolapal (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sei anche tantissimo bellissima dentro


miss... 

...ricambio, non per dovere, ma perché lo penso veramente...


----------



## lolapal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Comodità e pigrizia, secondo me.
> 
> Condividere una casa con un'altra persona implica molti vantaggi economici e pratici, oltre alla sicurezza di avere qualcuno che pensa a noi in caso di bisogno.
> 
> ...


Situazione ideale... il fatto è che non tutti hanno il carattere per riuscire a farlo...


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Piacere


vedo che non sei di passaggio.  mancavi alla mia lista. devo informarmi su di te.

è un piacere anche per me.


ah, se dovessero dirti che sono il Toy Boy di Farfalla, tu non credere. ci sono tante malelingue qui.

ciao cara.


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> rilassati,è Quintina.
> 
> e se tu sei dominante, Berlusconi è alto come un giocatore da NBA


grazie per la notizia caro, leggo solo ora. 
infatti avavo detto VICE. oggi mi sa che sei (un po) più addormentato del solito.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Gennaio 2014)

CRETINO, SEI CRETINO​
Non è nuova, e probabilmente ti conosce, comprensivo di bava alla bocca.

E' più... "Anziana" ( Q scusa la parola) di te.


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> CRETINO, SEI CRETINO​
> Non è nuova, e probabilmente ti conosce, comprensivo di bava alla bocca.
> 
> E' più... "Anziana" ( Q scusa la parola) di te.


sei più addormentato di quel beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep di Oscuro.

cretina che non sei altro, non sapevo che le clementine venissero dai paesi dell'est, pensavo fossero prodotti nostri.

avresti eventualmente dovuto dirmi che avrei dovuto capirlo, visto che finisce sempre per INA, Clementina Cuintina, che distratto che sono.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sei più addormentato di quel beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep di Oscuro.
> 
> cretina che non sei altro, non sapevo che le clementine venissero dai paesi dell'est, pensavo fossero prodotti nostri.
> 
> avresti eventualmente dovuto dirmi che avrei dovuto capirlo, visto che finisce sempre per INA, Clementina Cuintina, che distratto che sono.


concettina.. antonina pasqualina...serafina..vasellina....


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> concettina.. antonina pasqualina...serafina..vasellina....


tu dici che sono tutte la stessa persona? Qunitina? 
stai facendo confusione.


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ah, Ultimo, dimenticavo a chiederti, scusate l'OT, se è vero che sei il protagonista principale del corto hard di Long in Chiul?

scusate ancora.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tu dici che sono tutte la stessa persona? Qunitina?
> stai facendo confusione.



No aspetta, non cominciamo a scrivere cazzate, tu lo stai dicendo non io.

Pompelmina me l'ero dimenticata. uan name for tu significated! :sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Gennaio 2014)

No problem comparuzzo, solo se il culo in questione è il vostro medesimo.


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No aspetta, non cominciamo a scrivere cazzate, tu lo stai dicendo non io.
> 
> *Pomp el mina *me l'ero dimenticata. uan name for tu significated! :sonar:


*porco.
*


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No problem comparuzzo, solo se il culo in questione è il vostro medesimo.


ma .............. Ultimo, stai scadendo,  io non so, mi dissocio da tutto questo.


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie per la notizia caro, leggo solo ora.
> infatti avavo detto VICE. oggi mi sa che sei (un po) più addormentato del solito.


non riesci a primeggiare nemmeno tra gli sfigati tuoi simili.     dovresti trarne le conseguenze e partire per Singapore con biglietto di sola andata


----------



## Ultimo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ma .............. Ultimo, stai scadendo,  io non so, mi dissocio da tutto questo.



Dissociati pure, ma la prossima volta depilalo, il culo. che schifo!


----------



## Principessa (13 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Situazione ideale... il fatto è che non tutti hanno il carattere per riuscire a farlo...


Bisogna mettere al centro sè stessi, per percorrere questa strada, e non è sempre facile.


----------



## lolapal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Bisogna mettere al centro sè stessi, per percorrere questa strada, e non è sempre facile.


Sì, non è facile. Anche perché, a mio modesto avviso, il rischio più grande è di sostituire la persona che sta al centro con un'altra... e mai con se stessi...


----------



## Fantastica (13 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Le tensioni e le insofferenze, anche se reale e non solo presunte, sono momenti che qualunque coppia è destinata a vivere prima o poi.
> C'è chi supera questi momenti e ne esce più forte. C'è chi fa finta di nulla e si trascina nella relazione. C'è chi non li supera e si lascia.
> Questo thread mi sembra scritto dalla volpe che non riesce ad arrivare all'uva e quindi dice che è acerba.
> 
> Buscopann


Oppure da uccellini che l'uva l'hanno mangiata:smile:


----------



## Fantastica (13 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> frequentando altre coppie sposate, posso dire, nella mia esperienza, che l'atteggiamento della coppia nelle riunioni sociali non è sempre esaustivo della reale situazione della coppia stessa.
> 
> Faccio degli esempi.
> Coppia con due figli, dolcissimi tra loro e con i figli, sempre sorridenti tra loro e con tutti: lui se n'è andato di casa per una più giovane, lei aspetta che ritorna.
> ...


Ma noooooo! Ma il dipinto che fai di Te e Marito non ha niente a che vedere con quello che descriveva Calipso. C'è un abisso.


----------



## lolapal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma noooooo! Ma il dipinto che fai di Te e Marito non ha niente a che vedere con quello che descriveva Calipso. C'è un abisso.


Quello che descriveva Calipso era più vicino alla coppia "imprenditori d'assalto" che ho descritto. Per quanto riguarda me e Marito, volevo semplicemente dire che quando si sta in compagnia si può essere anche diversi da quello che si è quando si sta da soli... e poi non se ne accorgono in molti che ce ne andiamo via mano nella mano... 

:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ok... forse mi sono espressa male.
> c'era evidente insofferenza nei confronti del rispettivo e la tensione si è tagliata con il coltello più di una volta. Forse questo è indice di serenità e di teatrini divertenti?.... Non sono proprio una spovveduta miss... e sono stata in coppia tanto tempo anche io...
> So ancora distinguere delle coppie scoppiate da quelle che invece sono solo "giocose"....
> 
> ...


La mia era quella :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A volte fa parte della comunicazione di coppia lanciarsi frecciatine ironica in presenza di altri per dirsi cose poco gradevoli senza scontrarsi.
Sono certa che tu non intendessi questo.
La mia battuta invece non era una battuta perché era un'impressione che avevo anch'io però gli altri sono ancora insieme.


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> SEI COMPLETAMENTE FUORI STRADA. e non ho proprio pensato a questo. Al massimo ho pensato: forse pensa che io non sappia distinguere una coppia scoppiata che battibecca con fastidio reciproco da una coppia complice che battibecca con simpatia (genere di coppia che tra l'altro, mi appartiene).
> 
> Detto questo....
> 
> il mio messaggio era: perchè cavolo la gente a c*che è evidentemente scoppiat*ontinua a rimanere in coppia? L'ho contestualizzato, forse non in maniera adeguata, portando l'esempio della cena alla quale ho assistito perchè quel contesto mi ha fatto riflettere.


forse è un'evidenza tutta tua


----------



## sienne (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

mah, lo trovo estremamente difficile ... 
così, sostenere se una coppia è scoppiata o meno ...

non conoscendo le origini dei batti-becchi ... 
che conclusioni si vogliono trarre?
non lo sai se vela ... una sola determinata cosa ... 
non lo si sa ... cosa ha acceso la miccia ... 
o cosa, stanno passando ... cioè, che periodo ... 

se mai, sono molto più significativi ... altre cose,
la semplice comunicazione, quando tutto va bene ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il periodo di cui ho parlato nel mio post, è stato un periodo di diversi mesi, troppi mesi, che hanno segnato l'epilogo di una storia di più di 7 anni.


L'insofferenza si manifesta in quei modi provocatori ed estenuanti.
Ma poi è sano lasciarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Calipso
> 
> Sai quante volte mi sono fatta la tua stessa domanda? Non si contano le occasioni che ho avuto di assistere a scenette come quella che descrivi.
> Le ragioni che tengono incollate due persone sono sempre misteriose. In generale, però, direi davvero una sostanziale pigrizia dovuta a quel mostro generatore di mostri che è l'abitudine.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Piacere


amica girare al largo capito?:mrgreen:


perplesso ha detto:


> rilassati,è Quintina.
> 
> e se tu sei dominante, Berlusconi è alto come un giocatore da NBA


Ma come ti vengono :rotfl:


Lui ha detto:


> vedo che non sei di passaggio.  mancavi alla mia lista. devo informarmi su di te.
> 
> è un piacere anche per me.
> 
> ...


essendo più vecchio di me direi che non puoi essere il mio toy boy....:mrgreen:

:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2014)

abitudine....
non so mica se è una parolaccia.per me tante abitudini sono momenti di riconciliazione con la vita, calore, sicurezza e conforto.
buttale via


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> concettina.. antonina pasqualina...serafina..vasellina....


L'importante è che finisca in "INA" ? :singleeye::carneval:


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Sabato sera sono andata a  cena in casa di una coppia di neo sposi. (over 35 lei, over 40 lui).
> 
> Il parterre era formato da coppie  convinventi con figli, sposati senza figli e così via.
> 
> ...



Perchè spesso è quasi un gioco stuzzicarsi poi  a  casa  'fanno pace'.


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mah guarda...
> Io quando ho lasciato il mio primo marito non avevo un lavoro fisso quindi non potevo permettermi un appartamento e visto che lui non se ne andava e ormai era diventato davvero impossibile vivere sotto lo stesso tetto, per 6 mesi circa passavo 2/3 gg alla settimana da amici, poi 2/3 da altri, ecc... Però ho potuto farlo perché non avevo figli... Solo un gatto, che ho dovuto affidare ai miei genitori... Adesso cosa potrei fare, in una situazione analoga? Con due figli? Il mutuo, ecc. ecc. Non lo so... Alla fine so che non finirei sotto i ponti, potrei tornare nel mio paese d'origine, vivere nell'appartamento dove sono cresciuta (é sfitto e libero e i miei vivono in un altro appartamento) e sicuramente i miei genitori mi aiuterebbero... Se la convivenza fosse impossibile come con il mio ex potrei anche farlo... Ma al momento così non é fortunatamente e quindi me ne rimango dove sto... Ma comunque non tutti hanno la fortuna di avere dei genitori che ti possono aiutare... Ho visto recentemente un film con Valerio Mastandrea che si intitola Gli equilibristi... Famiglia medio borghese... Due figli... Mutuo casa ecc ecc. Lui la tradisce. lei lo scopre e non lo perdona. Si lasciano.* Lui va via di casa... Alla fine finisce che dorme in macchina e mangia alla mensa dei barboni... *E lo so che è un film ma ce ne sono tanti che finiscono così... E non perché la moglie stronza gli porta via tutto ma perché obiettivamente cazzo la vita costa e costa tanto... Non si finisce mai di pagare... I miei genitori nei primi anni 70 pagarono il nostro appartamento 19 milioni di lire! Un appartamento nuovo, 3 locali + servizi! In una ridente località balneare. Adesso per comprare casa ti devi indebitare tutta la vita. Insomma davvero, non é il mio caso, lo ripeto, se ho scelto di rimanere con mio marito é perché credo nella mia famiglia, nonostante i milioni di problemi enormi che abbiamo... Però io capisco anche che per alcune persone il fattore economico influenzi le decisioni riguardo a separarsi o meno. Ovvio finché la convivenza non diventi DAVVERO impossibile...



Mai come oggi è realistico in molti casi.


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> abitudine....
> non so mica se è una parolaccia.per me tante abitudini sono momenti di riconciliazione con la vita, calore, sicurezza e conforto.
> buttale via


:up::up::up:


----------



## Calipso (14 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Le tensioni e le insofferenze, anche se reale e non solo presunte, sono momenti che qualunque coppia è destinata a vivere prima o poi.
> C'è chi supera questi momenti e ne esce più forte. C'è chi fa finta di nulla e si trascina nella relazione. C'è chi non li supera e si lascia.
> *Questo thread mi sembra scritto dalla volpe che non riesce ad arrivare all'uva e quindi dice che è acerba.
> 
> *Buscopann


E a me la tua risposta sembra acida senza una ragione... 

Io sto dicendo l'esatto opposto...
 Credendo nella coppia come valore, mi chiedo come mai ci sono persone che nonostante sia evidente (in questo caso come in altri addirittura dichiarati) che le cose vanno male, continuano a stare insieme... 

Detto questo... io all'uva ci sono arrivata e sarei anche arrivata ben oltre.... ma in tutta onestà con me stessa e con l'altro ho preferito avere il coraggio di troncare invece di percorrere una strada decisamente più semplice ma ipocrita.


----------



## scrittore (14 Gennaio 2014)

Magari quello che agli occhi degli altri sembrano attriti, per la coppia è confronto.
Il vantaggio / svantaggio di convivere, di stare insieme a qualcuno è che si entra in un confronto "obbligatorio". 
Sei praticamente sempre messo in discussione, nel bene cosi come nel male. 
Questo per molti significa crescita ed in effetti è cosi quando il tutto avviene in modo sano ed equilibrato.

Magari all'esterno non appare cosi sano ed equilibrato ma molto spesso certe discussioni avvengono perchè si vuole puntare "insieme" molto più in alto di dove effettivamente si sta. 

Alcune coppie ci riescono alla grande...altre alla lunga si stancano di questo confronto, gettano la spugna e si arrendono. Cadono nella noia...alla lunga si tradiscono...poi sempre si lasciano.

Tutto ciò non succede quando siamo single. Abbiamo bisogno di sfidare noi stessi continuamente per arrivare a ottenere quello che ottiene una coppia...quotidianamente..

Ci vuole stoffa per ricoprire entrambi i ruoli...


----------



## Calipso (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzi.... 

sono stupita del vostro ottimismo generale, della fiducia che avete nella coppia e nelle sue potenzialità... si parla di confronto...sopportazione... comprensione... si tende a giustificare.... 
e allora e sono volutamente provocatoria... 

se le così tante coppie possono apparire non felici ma in realtà lo sono... come mai ci sono tutti questi tradimenti in giro????

.....


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ragazzi....
> 
> sono stupita del vostro ottimismo generale, della fiducia che avete nella coppia e nelle sue potenzialità... si parla di confronto...sopportazione... comprensione... si tende a giustificare....
> e allora e sono volutamente provocatoria...
> ...


perche tradire non vuolo dire non amare e/o essere infelici....
io la vedo cosi.....
se il mio ragazzo mi "tradisse" per come lo intendete voi, a me da una parte mi entra e dall altra mi esce....perche so che mi ama, che vuole un futuro con me ed e' quello che voglio io.....se poi ha bisogno anche di questo e io non sono gelosa...facesse pure...
io non ho la stessa liberta perche lui la pensa come la maggior parte qui. 
ma vabbe


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2014)

ma te sei la dereumnatura?


----------



## Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> E a me la tua risposta sembra acida senza una ragione...
> 
> Io sto dicendo l'esatto opposto...
> Credendo nella coppia come valore, mi chiedo come mai ci sono persone che nonostante sia evidente (in questo caso come in altri addirittura dichiarati) che le cose vanno male, continuano a stare insieme...
> ...


Questa che descrivi non è l'uva della favola di Esopo, ma proprio quella situazione di coppia che tu hai vissuto e che tu hai visto nelle coppie che erano a cena con voi.  Ma i tuoi parametri non sono assolutamente sufficienti per giudicare una situazione di coppia che tu vedi solo da "fuori". La tua è una visione soggettiva e non oggettiva, tra l'altro anche limitata solo da determinati contesti.
La coppia è solida quando riesce a superare anche momenti di crisi. Se una coppia non supera le crisi, significa che è arrivata al capolinea. Ma le crisi, per molte coppie, non sono assolutamente il capolinea. Sono momenti fondamentali, dai quali si può uscire anche più legati di prima. 
Quello che tu vedi come un trascinamento io potrei leggerlo invece come la volontà di provare a superare insieme una crisi. Sempre che poi le coppie che hai visto siano davvero in crisi.

Buscopann


----------



## scrittore (14 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ragazzi....
> 
> sono stupita del vostro ottimismo generale, della fiducia che avete nella coppia e nelle sue potenzialità... si parla di confronto...sopportazione... comprensione... si tende a giustificare....
> e allora e sono volutamente provocatoria...
> ...


perchè checche se ne dica quando si sta insieme le corna no sono un peso ma una necessità :-D
dopo anni di confronti obbligati occorre darsi delle pause


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ragazzi....
> 
> sono stupita del vostro ottimismo generale, della fiducia che avete nella coppia e nelle sue potenzialità... si parla di confronto...sopportazione... comprensione... si tende a giustificare....
> e allora e sono volutamente provocatoria...
> ...


perchè tutto sommato la monogamia è come lo stato: un'imposizione di cui si vorrebbe poter fare a meno.


----------



## passante (14 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Sabato sera sono andata a  cena in casa di una coppia di neo sposi. (over 35 lei, over 40 lui).
> 
> Il parterre era formato da coppie  convinventi con figli, sposati senza figli e così via.
> 
> ...


cara calipso... è molto difficile farsi un'idea, dal di fuori, di come funzioni _dentro_ una coppia. tuttalpiù si può decidere che la tal coppia è una palla nelle situazioni sociali ed è meglio non frequentarla troppo :mrgreen: ma capire se due sono felici insieme, se si vogliono bene, in che modo e con che profondità sono legati... queste non sono, secondo me, cose che si capiscono da una singola serata (e talvolta nemmeno da molte). può capitare a tutti la serata in cui hai litigato e ti stuzzichi, quella in cui sei incacchiato e ti eviti, capitanoaddirittura i periodi di fatica in cui ogni occasione sociale è in salita... ma non è detto che siano segno di niente di grave per il benessere della coppia. almeno io la vedo così.


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> abitudine....
> non so mica se è una parolaccia.per me tante abitudini sono momenti di riconciliazione con la vita, calore, sicurezza e conforto.
> buttale via


E ' lo charme delle ore, delle _tue _ore. Lo charme vs il tripudio, il primo ti avviluppa e ti accarezza, il secondo alla lunga ti rintrona.


----------



## lolapal (14 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè tutto sommato la monogamia è come lo stato: un'imposizione di cui si vorrebbe poter fare a meno.


Più che la monogamia, il matrimonio... 
Se uno/una si sa giostrare bene, può anche prendere la via della poligamia clandestina... tipo i carbonari...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ragazzi....
> 
> sono stupita del vostro ottimismo generale, della fiducia che avete nella coppia e nelle sue potenzialità... si parla di confronto...sopportazione... comprensione... si tende a giustificare....
> e allora e sono volutamente provocatoria...
> ...


Io la vedo come te e l'ho vista come te da giovane e da sposata (tradita inconsapevole) e ora.
Però se stanno insieme ci saranno ragioni che io non so capire. Ragioni che magari non andrebbero bene per me come non andrebbero bene per te.
Però anche tu per un po' sei stata in situazioni che viste dall'esterno potevano sembrare sbagliate (o no) e invece per un po' hanno funzionato.
Leggendo qui capisco che per molti ammettere che un matrimonio è finito è un'idea inaccettabile. Il perché sto ancra cercando di capirlo.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> E a me la tua risposta sembra acida senza una ragione...
> 
> Io sto dicendo l'esatto opposto...
> Credendo nella coppia come valore, *mi chiedo come mai ci sono persone che nonostante sia evidente (in questo caso come in altri addirittura dichiarati) che le cose vanno male, continuano a stare insieme...
> ...


Perchè non hanno ancora incontrato qualcuno/a per cui valga la pena lasciare e ricominciare. E nel 99,9% dei casi magari si prova l'esperienza 'altra' ma poi si torna a casa. A me colpivano molto le coppie al ristorante, mute. Non è mai successo a me. Ma la coppia è scoppiata lo stesso . Comunque fino a quando si litiga c'è speranza (e di solito un dopo che appiana la discussione). E' quando non si litiga più che cominciano i guai...


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2014)

semplicemente per tanti momenti di crisi ve ne sono altrettanti splendidi/godibili/caldi/teneri/appassionati etc che valgono la pena essere vissuti.
se poi finiscono non vuol dire che non siano stati vissuti.
ergo stare in coppia piace e soddisfa almeno per un tot


----------



## lolapal (14 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> semplicemente per tanti momenti di crisi ve ne sono altrettanti splendidi/godibili/caldi/teneri/appassionati etc che valgono la pena essere vissuti.
> se poi finiscono non vuol dire che non siano stati vissuti.
> ergo *stare in coppia piace* e soddisfa almeno per un tot


Beh, certo! 
L'essere umano è comunque un animale sociale. La ricerca del partner è, tutto sommato, una cosa istintiva.
Anche chi ha una relazione extra coniugale, in fondo, sta in coppia, anche se è un'altra da quella ufficiale.
Mono-coppia, bi-coppia, tri-coppia... de gustibus... 

:smile:


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io la vedo come te e l'ho vista come te da giovane e da sposata (tradita inconsapevole) e ora.
> Però se stanno insieme ci saranno ragioni che io non so capire. Ragioni che magari non andrebbero bene per me come non andrebbero bene per te.
> Però anche tu per un po' sei stata in situazioni che viste dall'esterno potevano sembrare sbagliate (o no) e invece per un po' hanno funzionato.
> Leggendo qui capisco che per molti *ammettere che un matrimonio è finito è un'idea *inaccettabile. Il perché sto ancora cercando di capirlo.



Questo non lo credo. Ormai che i matrimoni possono finire lo si mette in conto ancora prima di sposarsi.

Altra cosa è come.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo non lo credo. Ormai che i matrimoni possono finire lo si mette in conto ancora prima di sposarsi.
> 
> Altra cosa è come.


Insomma. Qui leggo cose diverse.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh, certo!
> L'essere umano è comunque un animale sociale. La ricerca del partner è, tutto sommato, una cosa istintiva.
> Anche chi ha una relazione extra coniugale, in fondo, sta in coppia, anche se è un'altra da quella ufficiale.
> Mono-coppia, bi-coppia, tri-coppia... de gustibus...
> ...


chi tradisce lo fa con gusto proprio grazie alla coppia,altrimenti come farebbe a tradire?:singleeye:


----------



## lolapal (14 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi tradisce lo fa con gusto proprio grazie alla coppia,altrimenti come farebbe a tradire?:singleeye:



:up:


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi tradisce lo fa con gusto proprio grazie alla coppia,altrimenti come farebbe a tradire?:singleeye:


Giratela come vi pare, ma anche senza scomodare l'ombra epicizzante del terzo, ogni tradimento, con quel che contiene (anche di inebriante dunque) deve ricorrere necessariamente alla coppia istituzionale anche solo nella sua definizione...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Giratela come vi pare, ma anche senza scomodare l'ombra epicizzante del terzo, ogni tradimento, con quel che contiene (anche di inebriante dunque) deve ricorrere necessariamente alla coppia istituzionale anche solo nella sua definizione...


Non per nulla si chiama anche avventura. In mancanza della ricerca dell'Arca perduta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io la vedo come te e l'ho vista come te da giovane e da sposata (tradita inconsapevole) e ora.
> Però se stanno insieme ci saranno ragioni che io non so capire. Ragioni che magari non andrebbero bene per me come non andrebbero bene per te.
> Però anche tu per un po' sei stata in situazioni che viste dall'esterno potevano sembrare sbagliate (o no) e invece per un po' hanno funzionato.
> *Leggendo qui capisco che per molti ammettere che un matrimonio è finito è un'idea inaccettabile. Il perché sto ancra cercando di capirlo.*



ci rifletterò anch'io


----------



## passante (14 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> semplicemente per tanti momenti di crisi ve ne sono altrettanti splendidi/godibili/caldi/teneri/appassionati etc che valgono la pena essere vissuti.
> se poi finiscono non vuol dire che non siano stati vissuti.
> ergo stare in coppia piace e soddisfa almeno per un tot


condivido molto 



MK ha detto:


> Perchè non hanno ancora incontrato qualcuno/a per cui valga la pena lasciare e ricominciare. E nel 99,9% dei casi magari si prova l'esperienza 'altra' ma poi si torna a casa. *A me colpivano molto le coppie al ristorante, mute. Non è mai successo a me. Ma la coppia è scoppiata lo stesso* . Comunque fino a quando si litiga c'è speranza (e di solito un dopo che appiana la discussione). E' quando non si litiga più che cominciano i guai...


ma dipende... alle volte c'è un parlare che è solo riempire di suoni un silenzio. così come invece ci sono dei silenzi che sono semplicemente lo stare così come si è, senza bisogno di mettere niente tre l'uno e l'altro. perché si sta bene senza aggiungere altro a se stessi. noi stiamo molto in silenzio durante i viaggi in machina, ma è un silenzio buono, a me piace viaggiare così.


----------



## Principessa (15 Gennaio 2014)

Non lasciatevi ingannare dalle apparenze. 
La coppia in pubblico non è la coppia nel privato.


----------



## disincantata (15 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non lasciatevi ingannare dalle apparenze.
> La coppia in pubblico non è la coppia nel privato.


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non lasciatevi ingannare dalle apparenze.
> La coppia in pubblico non è la coppia nel privato.


Vero?:up::up::up::up:
Bisogna esserci dentro in una coppia per parlare....
E va così nei ristoranti che tra mariti ci si scambia sguardi...

La voto ti la me dona?
Mi non ghin posso pì...

E no caro
la mia la xè peso della tua....


----------



## lothar57 (15 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero?:up::up::up::up:
> Bisogna esserci dentro in una coppia per parlare....
> E va così nei ristoranti che tra mariti ci si scambia sguardi...
> 
> ...


Pero'puo'succedere pore questo.....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pero'puo'succedere pore questo.....



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma dimmi te....


----------



## lothar57 (15 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ma dimmi te....




​E'il bello della Toscana.......


----------



## Calipso (15 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa che descrivi non è l'uva della favola di Esopo*, ma proprio quella situazione di coppia che tu hai vissuto e che tu hai visto nelle coppie che erano a cena con voi.* Ma i tuoi parametri non sono assolutamente sufficienti per giudicare una situazione di coppia che tu vedi solo da "fuori". La tua è una visione soggettiva e non oggettiva, tra l'altro anche limitata solo da determinati contesti.
> La coppia è solida quando riesce a superare anche momenti di crisi. Se una coppia non supera le crisi, significa che è arrivata al capolinea. Ma le crisi, per molte coppie, non sono assolutamente il capolinea. Sono momenti fondamentali, dai quali si può uscire anche più legati di prima.
> Quello che tu vedi come un trascinamento io potrei leggerlo invece come la volontà di provare a superare insieme una crisi. Sempre che poi le coppie che hai visto siano davvero in crisi.
> 
> Buscopann




e poi sono i miei di parametri a non essere sufficienti per esprimere un parere? 
tu l'hai fatto: senza conoscermi, senza conoscere la mia esperienza....

Io se non altri li conosco! 

hihhiiihihihi Ma certo che una coppia è solida quando super le crisi... ma se è in crisi da mo e continua a far finta di niente.... è diverso.... 

Anyway... grazie per il tuo parere!


----------



## Calipso (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma. Qui leggo cose diverse.


quoto..ed è quello che di fatto mi fa sorridere....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ​E'il bello della Toscana.......


Sai che...
Il mio amico aretino mi disse...
Conte neanche la scomunica del papa
ci impedì di continuare a bestemmiare...

E quello che mi riparò la macchina mi disse...
Tu vo vedè le foto dei pesci che io piglio?

Tu le vo vedè?

Pensa amico mio...sto qua andava a troie...e si faceva fotografare...

Il suo amico gli disse...
Ah bischero c'hai il mutuo da pagare...


----------



## Principessa (15 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero?:up::up::up::up:
> Bisogna esserci dentro in una coppia per parlare....
> E va così nei ristoranti che tra mariti ci si scambia sguardi...
> 
> ...


Elio e io, a detta di diversi amici che ci conoscono, sembriamo una coppia molto affiatata e allegra. 
Nella realtà, pur avendo anche in privato i nostri momenti simpatici, litighiamo troppo.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ​E'il bello della Toscana.......


Ah sì, davvero... La Nazione poi, proprio il meglio.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> *e poi sono i miei di parametri a non essere sufficienti per esprimere un parere?
> tu l'hai fatto: senza conoscermi, senza conoscere la mia esperienza....
> *
> Io se non altri li conosco!
> ...


Per prima cosa faccio copia e incolla della tua prima risposta:

"_Credendo nella coppia come valore, mi chiedo come mai ci sono persone  che *nonostante sia evidente* (in questo caso come in altri addirittura  dichiarati) che le cose vanno male, continuano a stare insieme... 
_
_Detto questo... io all'uva ci sono arrivata e sarei anche arrivata ben  oltre.... ma in tutta onestà con me stessa e con l'altro ho preferito  avere il coraggio di troncare invece di percorrere una strada  decisamente più semplice ma ipocrita"_

Lo capisci che evidente per te? E la tua evidenza è proprio influenzata dalla tua esperienza personale? E' il tuo parametro per giudicare una situazione di coppia in base a quello che gli altri ti mostrano.
Sbagli. Semplicemente perché non solo ogni coppia è diversa, ma anche le singole persone lo sono. Ciò che per te è situazione estenuante e che si trascina, per loro invece può essere una grandissima unione, dove le radici di ognuno sono così profondamente intrecciate che non sono periodi di crisi a far naufragare tutto.
C'è chi non riuscirebbe mai a superare un eventuale tradimento e chi invece lo ha fatto. Come mai? E' una situazione di comodo? Può essere in alcuni casi. Ma in altri non credo proprio. In altri casi il tradimento lo si supera perché la macchia del tradimento non riesce da sola a spostare tutta la bilancia da un parte. Il piatto pende sempre dall'altra e alla fine si resta insieme perché ci si ama, non perché fa comodo.
Tu puoi dire che non resisteresti un minuto di più in una situazione del genere. Ma tu sei tu. Gli altri sono gli altri..E ai tuoi occhi sono quello che ti mostrano.

Buscopann


----------



## Calipso (16 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per prima cosa faccio copia e incolla della tua prima risposta:
> 
> "_Credendo nella coppia come valore, mi chiedo come mai ci sono persone che *nonostante sia evidente* (in questo caso come in altri addirittura dichiarati) che le cose vanno male, continuano a stare insieme...
> _
> ...



Sono d'accordo... ma se il nostro punto di vista è del tutto relativo..sempre...Cosa lo esprimiamo a fare? Io non ho dato un giudizio di valore..io ho preso spunto da una situazione per chiedermi perchè capitano certe cose... 
Non sono mica andata li a dire ad ognuna di queste coppie: che fate insieme? lasciatevi! 
Ho preso spunto e basta... se poi tu ti focalizzi a difensore delle coppie.. ok.. 
stiamo insieme tutti... 
sempre
comunque
e non capisco perchè 1 matrimonio su due si sfasci! 
:singleeye:
Secondo me stiamo facendo dei discorsi su due piani diversi... 

forse sei tu che vedi le mie considerazioni solo dal tuo punto di vista....


----------



## Calipso (16 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo... ma se il nostro punto di vista è del tutto relativo..sempre...Cosa lo esprimiamo a fare? Io non ho dato un giudizio di valore..io ho preso spunto da una situazione per chiedermi perchè capitano certe cose...
> Non sono mica andata li a dire ad ognuna di queste coppie: che fate insieme? lasciatevi!
> Ho preso spunto e basta... se poi tu ti focalizzi a difensore delle coppie.. ok..
> stiamo insieme tutti...
> ...


Quasi a prenderla sul personale!!!

p.s. Non è che eravamo a cena insieme sabato?!


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo... ma se il nostro punto di vista è del tutto relativo..sempre...Cosa lo esprimiamo a fare? Io non ho dato un giudizio di valore..io ho preso spunto da una situazione per chiedermi perchè capitano certe cose...
> Non sono mica andata li a dire ad ognuna di queste coppie: che fate insieme? lasciatevi!
> Ho preso spunto e basta... se poi tu ti focalizzi a difensore delle coppie.. ok..
> stiamo insieme tutti...
> ...


Sicuramente, visto che sono in coppia da molto tempo.
Ma ciò che contestavo era proprio il modo in cui tu hai posto il problema. Tu hai posto un quesito generico prendendo spunto da una situazione che ti è capitata ad una cena. Beh..io (come tanti altri) abbiamo cercato di farti capire che forse hai preso un granchio.
Poi si può parlare tranquillamente del tuo quesito in senso generico. Ma questo è tutto un altro discorso.

Buscopann


----------

